# Hello Kitty marines



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

In celebration of my wife and I finding out we will be having a baby girl on June 5th. I decreed that I would make an army for my lil girl once shes old enough. I figured you guys would get a kick outta this W.I.P. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

succesor chapter to the rainbow warriors maybe? hahahaha, gl with that man.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

This may well be, the best, idea, ever.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha, very thoughtful of you  I guess your hoping her favourite colour will be pink?

Good luck with the project and congratulations on the baby!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

How sweet :laugh:, good luck with the army and the baby. My son is just starting to develop a real interest at 3, he wants to know what every toy soldier is called.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Diapers and Chainswords, eh? You may find inspiration here:
http://www.dragonrealm.com/exlibrismortis/ExLibrisnewSistersArmy.html

The 'Naught is full of win, but not for children under the age of 6


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

oh god emperor, just what we need. loyal pink marines, who knew, right?

but anyway, isnt pink one of those harder paints to apply? youve done a good job :victory:

and congrats on the little girl too, hope she is as into 40k as you hope she is, would hate to see an army go to waste.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yay in the far furture there is only HELLO KITTY
now what an idea. hey and if you could would you please make the commander with a hello kitty head that would be awesome.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol and conrats on the baby. i saw a picture of hello kitty marnies but the heads were replaced by heads from hello kitty toys and it looked awesome. do they have pink paint?


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well the pink paint I bought from a local craft store seeing that GW didn't sell the correct shade.And the inspiration for this army was from the one with the Hello Kitty cannibalized heads on them. But I decided I wanted to keep my costs down so I went with what you see here. and I'm hand painting the hello kitty head on their shoulderpads.If my lil girl doesn't get into 40k they will just be played by daddy for fun or get stripped and I'll absorb them into my Blood Angels.Oh and anyone attempting to try to paint pink marines use a white undercoat because the pink paint is VERY thin.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> In celebration of my wife and I finding out we will be having a baby girl on June 5th.


Congrats! Is this your first child?:victory:


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup it is our 1st.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats on the child, I have 4, good bye to hobby time! I am sure she will love them though maybe Eldar would have caught her eye more. My 6 year old wants to play Tau. Good chance for daddy to paint some Tau models heh, if he will let me. He is actually pretty good at painting himself! Looking forward to see updates and some pics of the baby when she gets here. Any idea on a name yet?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Jesus No!!!!

lol Good work! Look forward to the finished product!


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup had one picked out while my wife and I were still dating. my lil girl will be named Danica Marie.Oh and here's a preview pic of my Idea for a Chapter Master his name will Be Meowdus Maldus.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

congrats man! i have a 9 year old and he is working on a chaos army of his own. yeah his paint jobs aren't pretty by any means, but he likes em, so thats good enough.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Kitty marines. YIKES!!! I have seen them before and it is the scariest thing I have ever seen and I play Nids and Daemons I have seen scary things. Congrats on the birth of your daughter. If she plays this army it will frighten her opponants into surrender.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

oh boy, now I've seen it all! Good luck with these bad boys LOL Most importantly good luck with the pregnancy and the birth of the baby! Exciting times for sure!!


----------



## LadyDust (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool! I had a look at Hello Kitty Marines. A bit crazy but interesting! 

Congratulations on your first baby girl. I'm sure she will grow up to be a daddy's little girl. Especially with her new army waiting for her!  

LadyDusty


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hello Kitty Marines Progress report 3/29/09*

Here's some more pics!!!! So far I have a 5 man squad w/sergeant and now Meowdus Maldus the Chapter Master of the Hello Kitty space Marines.I will be touching up the chapter master after the army is finished and as always comments are appreciated.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Well presented but in some way very very disturbing.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

that banner is HOT!

i just had an image of a hello kitty chaos marine army... the mouths around the cannons would be kittens


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

Crude said:


> that banner is HOT!
> 
> i just had an image of a hello kitty chaos marine army... the mouths around the cannons would be kittens


A friend thought about that same thing...and have the army dedicated to slaneesh.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Merging threads


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome man, just awesome!

And congrats!


----------



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's a Pic update on what I am currently working on...

Marines








Dread








Pred


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your upcoming baby girl, I hope she'll like them and grow up to become a fearsome commander of the pink legion.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

All i can say is ... WOW!


----------

